# Good price for a used Canon 1V-HS?



## treyconnally (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm looking into adding a film camera to my bag, specifically the Canon 1V-HS. So the question I have, is a price of $635.00 for the 1V-HS body a good price? I see them on ebay, but it's hard to trust the seller...

Should I take the plunge from an online used retailer? Or get it cheaper on ebay?

Thanks!!!

-Trey


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've tossed this idea around many times myself. $635 is not bad at all. You can still buy them new at $1699, so $1k less is just fine. Look for a seller who has low useage/low shutter count, and a return policy. I'd pay $600-$900 for one depending on the condition, personally. Should the shutter go bad, no big deal b/c Canon will still replace the assembly, although it will cost you. I'd say go for it. I probably will in the future myself, just to explore the film-era again. I used to shoot film in the 90's and used Olympus equipment. I wish I had bought the Canon EOS-3 in 1999 though.


----------



## tron (Jun 26, 2012)

The price seems OK for a 1V-HS.

I would gladly exchange my 2 1nHS with a 1V-HS if I could find one in very good condition


----------



## treyconnally (Jun 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> $635 is not bad at all. You can still buy them new at $1699, so $1k less is just fine. Look for a seller who has low useage/low shutter count, and a return policy.



Thanks so much @bdunbar79 & @tron for your assistance. Is 182 rolls of film a lot for a 1V? They want $500.00 for it, and it doesn't come with the PB-E2 Booster. So it's not considered the HS.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 26, 2012)

Even on ebay I see 1V bodies going for $400-500, only 1 a week or so. If it's from a reputable seller, or at least if you trust the description and/or can inspect beforehand, $500 is a bargain.
I got my EOS 3 off ebay a few weeks ago, ended up £130 shipped from a real camera shop in the UK offering warranty, just because it's from ebay doesn't automatically make it bad...


----------



## distant.star (Jun 26, 2012)

.
I priced mine at $600 (non-negot.) including the battery charger. That seems a fair price to me.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > $635 is not bad at all. You can still buy them new at $1699, so $1k less is just fine. Look for a seller who has low useage/low shutter count, and a return policy.
> ...



Not sure you'd need the battery booster. In film, you don't want to be shooting high burst rates, which the battery booster helps with here in this specific case. $500 is a good deal and I don't believe 182 rolls is so much. Even at 36 shot rolls, that's 6500 shutter actuations, and the camera is rated for 150,000. Even if it breaks, Canon will still fix it. The batteries it takes are fairly cheap.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 27, 2012)

Are there two distinct models, the 1V and 1V-HS?


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 27, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> Are there two distinct models, the 1V and 1V-HS?



AFAIK, the 1V is a normal ungripped body. Add the PB-E2 and together they're called the 1V-HS.
(although the EOS-3 is also an ungripped body, add the PB-E2 and it's just called a 'gripped EOS 3').

Also, I just read something interesting at the canon camera museum, the 1V specifically says "compatible with IR film", whereas the EOS3 says "film counter will cause fogging of IR film about 1/3 of the top of the negative". Another plus for the 1V (although i'd still rather keep my 3).


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just tried to sell my 1v on eBay with both motor drives and 207 rolls exposed for $600.00 and it didn't sell! Had 8 watchers and 11 bids but none met my reserve of $600.00. And the camera is like new and just cleaned and checked by Canon!

I'll try again soon....just never know with eBay 

Ted


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Eddie_2001 said:


> I just tried to sell my 1v on eBay with both motor drives and 207 rolls exposed for $600.00 and it didn't sell! Had 8 watchers and 11 bids but none met my reserve of $600.00. I'll try again soon....just never know with eBay
> 
> Ted



You only shot 207 rolls of film AND nobody bought it? Kids these days just don't know the value of a good film camera


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 27, 2012)

Eddie_2001 said:


> I just tried to sell my 1v on eBay with both motor drives and 207 rolls exposed for $600.00 and it didn't sell! Had 8 watchers and 11 bids but none met *my reserve of $600.00*. And the camera is like new and just cleaned and checked by Canon!



Now there's your problem, people just don't bid on things with reserves. If you set a start of $600 you might get one bid and sell it for that, if you start it at $1 with no reserve you might get more, and if you start it at $1 with a $600 reserve it just won't sell. Such is the nature of ebay, I've seen it waaay too many times (and I probably was one of those watchers, i watch everything happen at the 'bay).


----------



## treyconnally (Jun 27, 2012)

Everyone,

Thanks so much for your feedback. This is exactly what I needed. I'll let you guys know what happens!


----------



## tamedia (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there,
$635 is at the higher end of the scale. For that price I would expect the camera to be in excellent condition with little to no wear evident and perfect or new seals.

Last year I managed to pick up a 1V-HS for $420 US in a 2nd hand store in Japan (their used market is massive) and it was in mint condition (as were the three others sitting next to it for the same price). I have seen excellent 1VHS bodies here in Australia for $550 USD (parity exchange rate)

Shutter assembly in the 1V (like the rest of the body) is built like a tank but you can check out how many rolls have been put through the camera by pressing the M. Fn button in the side panel until ID flashes. Two numbers will be displayed. First is a number you can assign. The second is the roll count. Note that the counter resets at 1000.

Having the power booster is very handy for shooting vertical orientation and avoiding having to find those 2CR5. at 10 fps in High speed mode, be careful of your shot settings.

It's a great camera, handles like a dream. Metering is fantastic. Get one and enjoy the top of the line canon film camera and certainly the best film camera Canon ever made (totally opinion).

If you get cold feet, KEH have them listed from time to time and their reputation is solid (no I don't work there but my photo school teachers recommend them).


----------



## treyconnally (Jun 27, 2012)

tamedia said:


> Last year I managed to pick up a 1V-HS for $420 US in a 2nd hand store in Japan (their used market is massive) and it was in mint condition (as were the three others sitting next to it for the same price). I have seen excellent 1VHS bodies here in Australia for $550 USD (parity exchange rate)
> 
> If you get cold feet, KEH have them listed from time to time and their reputation is solid (no I don't work there but my photo school teachers recommend them).



WOW! That's a heck of a price!!! 

And I have my eye on one there but it doesn't have the grip with it.


----------



## tamedia (Jun 27, 2012)

Sure was. Only 250 rolls through it. Body condition suggested it was on its first counter sequence as well.. Went back to the hotel and did a quick google search for prices elsewhere. Got right back on the train and went and bought one. 

Japan is also the place to go for used medium format. It's abundant and cheap!

The Japanese really treat their camera gear with care and respect. Try to find a decent used body here downunder.. no comparison.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 27, 2012)

I would spend $150 on a 3 instead. How much do you need the 100% viewfinder, metal body, shutter blind and EOS link software?

The EOS 3 is plenty tough. Plenty fast (especially with PB-E2) Same AF as 1VHS with the option of using ECF!

Unless you put a premium on simply having the best film camera Canon ever made (this was maybe something cool in terms of status 12 years ago) the EOS 3 will do 99% of what the 1VHS does for 25% of the price.

I would only spend serious money on a 1VHS if it was brand new / totally mint unused, as a collection piece. 
If I were buying a camera with some mileage and with a view to adding some more, then I'd buy a 3.

Oh that's right. I already did!

What nice flashgun, or fast prime could you buy with the $400-$500 saving?

Just my opinion.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 27, 2012)

tamedia said:


> Last year I managed to pick up a 1V-HS for $420 US in a 2nd hand store in Japan (their used market is massive) and it was in mint condition (as were the three others sitting next to it for the same price). I have seen excellent 1VHS bodies here in Australia for $550 USD (parity exchange rate)



Where is the best place to find good used equipment in Japan? I go there fairly regularly for work and would like to check out what is available. You say a second hand store so it sounds like a smaller place than the Bic Camera and Yodabashi Camera superstores, where I often go to drool over the latest Canon stuff that they have out on display. Most of my recent trips have required at least a few days in Tokyo, which I imagine must have a whole district of used camera stores. Somewhere around Akihabara perhaps?

A 1V for under $500 US sounds like a great value. I was looking at used 1Vs at KEH last year before I took the plunge into DSLRs with a 5D2. (I don't want to abandon film completely, but my EOS 10S is 20 years old and it would be nice to upgrade to the ultimate Canon 35mm body.) I could swear the 1Vs were selling for quite a bit more than $500 over a year ago. Maybe they have come down as the demand drops off and FF DSLRs are getting more affordable?

I always enjoy scoping out used medium format too. Maybe I can add to my collection of Bronica gear. Or, if my wife doesn't forbid it, expand into Mamiya, Pentax, Rollei...


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Jun 27, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Eddie_2001 said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried to sell my 1v on eBay with both motor drives and 207 rolls exposed for $600.00 and it didn't sell! Had 8 watchers and 11 bids but none met *my reserve of $600.00*. And the camera is like new and just cleaned and checked by Canon!
> ...



That is exactly what a good friend of mine said (he is an eBay power seller) - don't use the reserve feature. He also suggested un-bundling the motor drives and film (I was also including 8 rolls of Provia 100F) and selling just the body alone, and each motor drive separately as well.

I'll try that method and see how it goes....

Ted


----------



## treyconnally (Jun 28, 2012)

Ya know... Since the beginning of this post, every 1V-HS I had on watch on eBay & Adorama sold.... 

Did you guys buy the freaking cameras I wanted!?

With that being said, does anyone here have a EOS-1V(HS) for sale?

^^^Interested^^^


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 28, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> Ya know... Since the beginning of this post, every 1V-HS I had on watch on eBay & Adorama sold....
> 
> Did you guys buy the freaking cameras I wanted!?
> 
> ...



I've always thought about getting one. My dream 1V would be an ebay purchase for around $400. Not that that can happen, but I'd pay $600 for a 1V and definitely as Paul said, an EOS-3 is a good deal anyday.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

tamedia said:


> Sure was. Only 250 rolls through it. Body condition suggested it was on its first counter sequence as well.. Went back to the hotel and did a quick google search for prices elsewhere. Got right back on the train and went and bought one.
> 
> Japan is also the place to go for used medium format. It's abundant and cheap!
> 
> The Japanese really treat their camera gear with care and respect. Try to find a decent used body here downunder.. no comparison.



tell me about it I got a used 600mm f4.5 FD lens from a guy in japan and the thing is like brand new yet probably over 30 years old crystal clear glass and not a spec of paint missing


----------



## akiskev (Jun 28, 2012)

Meanwhile in Greece...
I got a mint condition EOS 3 (with grip) for 200 euros and a mint condition 1V-HS for 300 euros. Not a single dust particle in viewfinder. The guy who sold them was not a pro, he was just a collector.


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Jun 29, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> Ya know... Since the beginning of this post, every 1V-HS I had on watch on eBay & Adorama sold....
> 
> Did you guys buy the freaking cameras I wanted!?
> 
> ...



I guess you weren't watching mine! Contact me off list if you want.

Ted


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 29, 2012)

distant.star said:


> This is not a sales forum, I know. But as I've said my 1V HS is available to the right person. I don't need to sell it, but I will to a person who appreciates what it is.



Well, I was thinking the other day, that if I ever go on a real photography trip, it'd be nice to take 2 film bodies, one for Velvia, the other for B+W iso25 for landscapes and/or iso400 for street (depending on where I go). 1v taking Infrared film is definitely a plus, but I don't think I can justify *another* $500 on a toy (seeing as on monday i'm signing up for $500,000 of debt; ie buying a house). So it'll probably just have to be a little 1100D-film-equivalent (seeing as the glass and film are the important bits).


----------



## distant.star (Jun 29, 2012)

.

Wow, going under 500 large would scare the hell out of me. I'd be afraid to buy a new pair of socks until I felt things were stable!

You did mention one of the great things about film. I've used ISO 50 B & W in the 1V and gotten beautiful stuff -- even in the scanned negs. Landscapes with ISO 25 (if you could find it) would be amazing.

Best of luck with the house/home!




dr croubie said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a sales forum, I know. But as I've said my 1V HS is available to the right person. I don't need to sell it, but I will to a person who appreciates what it is.
> ...


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 29, 2012)

distant.star said:


> Landscapes with ISO 25 (if you could find it) would be amazing.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-x-Efke-KB25-25-asa-135-36-B-W-january-2013-/160814214166?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item2571462c16
Haven't bought any yet, I can get it per roll from my local B+W shop on special order, but I might just spring for the 5 at once (and it's iso25, x-raying in the post won't be as bad as x-raying P3200).

But with all the processing notes I saw on it somewhere, I sure hope I can find someone to process it, or that new house is getting a room converted to a darkroom.

this guy seems to like using it...


----------



## treyconnally (Jun 29, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> 
> 
> This is not a sales forum, I know. But as I've said my 1V HS is available to the right person. I don't need to sell it, but I will to a person who appreciates what it is.



D.S,

I'll do whatever it takes to be a worthy purchaser.

I've private messaged you.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 29, 2012)

.

I'm afraid $30 per roll would stop me. And the 1V HS can use that roll in three seconds if you let it! Obviously, you won't do that with landscape work, but it's pretty scary.

Interesting article. Thanks.




dr croubie said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Landscapes with ISO 25 (if you could find it) would be amazing.
> ...


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 29, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> (and it's iso25, x-raying in the post won't be as bad as x-raying P3200).



I buy film regularly from the US and on ebay and have it posted (my local camera shop wants $28/roll for velvia....). Have never had any problems with x-rays. Looking at the ebay sellers I use (generally pbarcelon, but occassionally hotshot), I don't recall seeing any negative comments about x-rays. Not to say that it doesn't happen, but the odds of film being wrecked in the mail seem quite low. 

By the way, no need to let anyone else process your B & W film. That's just lazy! Just get a change bag, a developing tank, some developer and fixer, a couple of beakers to measure liquids (ie the developer and fixer), a thermometer and a watch. The whole process will take about 30 minutes (15 to 20 minutes of real work and 10 to 15 minutes of film washing and cleaning up). And you can do multiple rolls at once. Its much faster, easier and cheaper than driving to a shop to drop film off and then going back a few days later to pick it up.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 29, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> 1v taking Infrared film is definitely a plus, but I don't think I can justify *another* $500 on a toy (seeing as on monday i'm signing up for $500,000 of debt; ie buying a house). So it'll probably just have to be a little 1100D-film-equivalent (seeing as the glass and film are the important bits).



The 1V is not the only Canon EOS camera that can handle infrared film. I've known for some time that my EOS 10S is infrared compatible, although I've never tried it. The key for infrared seems to be if the body uses a mechanical sprocket counter. This website has a nice list of models and their counter types:

http://www.markerink.org/WJM/HTML/eos&ir.htm

Here's another site with plenty to say about EOS cameras and infrared:

http://photonotes.org/articles/eos-ir/

So it should be possible to buy an infrared-compatible EOS body for a lot less money than the 1V. The EOS 10S is recommended but it is getting long in the tooth and it may be hard to get a good one - although mine is 20 years old and still works great; I've had the shutter replaced once but that is the only repair it has required. In any case, most of these old models are so cheap now that they can almost be considered disposable. Buy a couple and run some cheap print film through to make sure they work before loading the expensive IR stuff.


----------



## treyconnally (Jul 1, 2012)

Well everyone! Great news! I have a guy in California who it looks like I'm buying from. 1V-HS. $550.00 With box and charger   

So excited! I'll post in another thread some of the photos I take with it. We are going to Lisbon, Portugal in July so I'll be able to get some nice shots there I am sure.

I can't thank you guys enough!


----------



## akiskev (Jul 1, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> Well everyone! Great news! I have a guy in California who it looks like I'm buying from. 1V-HS. $550.00 With box and charger
> 
> So excited! I'll post in another thread some of the photos I take with it. We are going to Lisbon, Portugal in July so I'll be able to get some nice shots there I am sure.
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough!


Enjoy your vacation with your new camera!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2012)

There is one on Craigslist in LA right now for $349.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pho/3100786448.html

With winder, I see people asking $550-$600, but I expect they have to take less.


----------



## treyconnally (Jul 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is one on Craigslist in LA right now for $349.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pho/3100786448.html
> 
> With winder, I see people asking $550-$600, but I expect they have to take less.



I saw that one, but it's missing the eye piece and has
Some nasty scratches where the logo is at on the front. 

Just didn't want to compromise reliability being over 15 states away.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to go for an EOS 3 instead. I will only be shooting indoor portraits, and don't need the fast AF and weatherbuild extras. Shutter durability for the 3 is 100K and the 1V is 200K I believe, but I suppose I won't be taking 100K shots with this


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I think I'm going to go for an EOS 3 instead. I will only be shooting indoor portraits, and don't need the fast AF and weatherbuild extras. Shutter durability for the 3 is 100K and the 1V is 200K I believe, but I suppose I won't be taking 100K shots with this


 
There is one for sale locally that sounds nice, i'd be happy to pay for it and pick it up for you if you work out a deal with the seller. You can then pay me the cost plus shipping.

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pho/3105260383.html


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to go for an EOS 3 instead. I will only be shooting indoor portraits, and don't need the fast AF and weatherbuild extras. Shutter durability for the 3 is 100K and the 1V is 200K I believe, but I suppose I won't be taking 100K shots with this
> ...



I've bid on one on ebay already  but it's mint condition as well. If I don't win, I will gladly take you up on your offer. I guess I should have posted this before I bid. By the way, THANK YOU.


----------



## akiskev (Jul 2, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I think I'm going to go for an EOS 3 instead. I will only be shooting indoor portraits, and *don't need the fast AF* and weatherbuild extras. Shutter durability for the 3 is 100K and the 1V is 200K I believe, but I suppose I won't be taking 100K shots with this


I believe that EOS 3 and EOS 1 have the same AF system..? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 2, 2012)

akiskev said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to go for an EOS 3 instead. I will only be shooting indoor portraits, and *don't need the fast AF* and weatherbuild extras. Shutter durability for the 3 is 100K and the 1V is 200K I believe, but I suppose I won't be taking 100K shots with this
> ...



You're wrong 
They've both got 45pt af, f/8 middle point, same as the 1D & 1Ds.
But the EOS 3 is 'faster' when you take into account moving the selected point by using twiddlysticks and dials on the 1 compared to eye-control on the 3.


----------



## akiskev (Jul 2, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


I see 
Eye control was one of the reasons I got mine. I never calibrated it perfectly though.. Daaaaaamn


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Properly set up eye-control was excellent. I know some folk didn't rate it at all, but thankfully canon put in an 'off' setting.

It's a feature I would like to see back (like old school DEP mode and on body IR emitter)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Properly set up eye-control was excellent. I know some folk didn't rate it at all, but thankfully canon put in an 'off' setting.
> 
> It's a feature I would like to see back (like old school DEP mode and on body IR emitter)


 
I bought a cheap 7E last week justfor the lenses. I played with the eye control, it was difficult to get all the points accurately calibrated, but when I did, it worked well. Then, I put on my glasses ... nothing. I guess working with glasses is too much to hope for.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 2, 2012)

The AF on the spec sheets are slated to be faster on the 1V, that's the only difference. IQ is the same.


----------



## akiskev (Jul 2, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> IQ is the same.


When using the same film of course ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought a cheap 7E last week justfor the lenses. I played with the eye control, it was difficult to get all the points accurately calibrated, but when I did, it worked well. Then, I put on my glasses ... nothing. I guess working with glasses is too much to hope for.



I know the EOS 3 has 3 different 'users' to set up for the eye-control, so you can have 1 as your normal eye, 2 as your other eye or with glasses on, and 3 for your assistant (those example from the manual).
Does the 7E have different users, or just one? It might be worth clearing the memory and running Cal a few times with glasses, just to see how well it picks it up.

I'm still impressed with mine, it's rather cold here these days (like it's 12C *inside* when I get up in the mornings), I put the camera to my eye, and the eyepiece fogs almost instantly from body heat. Eye-control AF still works through the fog though, because it's infrared.
So I can AF on stuff and pull the trigger without even knowing what i'm taking or framing properly or anything.
(Just like most people who upload to facebook these days. Bam.)


----------

